# The Forthcoming Scottish Parliamentary Elections



## Wolfshead (Apr 17, 2007)

I know we're not allow political _discussions_, so I'll make it clear now that is not the intention of this thread.

I thought it important to point out (to a largely American audience) that in Scotland we are having an election in our devolved parliament (seperate from Westminster in London) on May 3. The Scottish National Party, whose main policy is independence from the UK, along with a load of left-wing reformist ideas, have been in the lead in the opinion polls for some months. At the moment it's looking as if they might well win. They have pledged a referendum on independence within their 4 year time in office.

Just thought you all might like to know that it's entirely possible that the 300 year old Act of Union that led to the world's largest Empire could well be on it's way to breaking up after May 3. Exciting times indeed.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 4, 2007)

The election was yesterday. 82 of the 169 seats have been declared so far. Plus there will be the regional lists to be announced after that.

Labour (Tony Blair's party) are on 32 seats and the SNP are on 30. It's neck and neck and we'll know the final results in a few hours time.

Labour suffering election losses.

EDIT: Right after posting that the SNP won the Western Isles from Labour putting the difference back to only one. The last result to come through is going to be the regional list from the Highlands and Islands (where I'm from) and it will likely decide who is the biggest party. Exciting stuff


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 4, 2007)

Sorry, no politics.


----------

